# Woman at verizon told me what yall want to know



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Nexus are in stock nation wide and theyl be on sale tomorrow (she actually sold me one today over the phone, im out of state but it will be there for me to pick up when i return) Just thought Id let you know


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

If only I had an available upgrade. Thanks for the info!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

actually she told me something interesting aswell, if you can find someone on craigslist who wants to buy your phone, and sign up for any lte plan along with it, they can transfer your current contract and phone over to them, and let you start fresh with a new 2 year, same phone number, same rates....Suprised VZW never mentioned this earlier in the bazillion tweets i sent them...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

nocoast said:


> actually she told me something interesting aswell, if you can find someone on craigslist who wants to buy your phone, and sign up for any lte plan along with it, they can transfer your current contract and phone over to them, and let you start fresh with a new 2 year, same phone number, same rates....Suprised VZW never mentioned this earlier in the bazillion tweets i sent them...


wouldn't people like me loose their unlimited data though in the switch over.

the whole contract swapping thing has been done before,


----------



## PJnc284 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah, that's just an assumption of liability that's been around forever. You'd lose the unlimited and be forced onto a tiered plan since it's a new contract.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

PJnc284 said:


> yeah, that's just an assumption of liability that's been around forever. You'd lose the unlimited and be forced onto a tiered plan since it's a new contract.


+1
Pretty crap deal. I think it's the case though that people with a current unlimited plan will be grandfathered in for one more contract extension. But extension≠new contract.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I was just at Verizon for sim card issue and they had galaxy nexus screen protectors they were prepping and one of guys had galaxy nexus out. But they still wouldn't confirm tomorrow was day


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

If only this phone could convince me to switch to VZW


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

The only amazing thing about the nexus is that it has ICS.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

First thing people will be complaining about is the 5 megapixel camera. I remember everyone jumping ship from the bolt to the Droid charge because they had to have the that beautiful screen. After the newness wore off they say the major problems with the Droid charge. Seen many charge owners say they wish they had their bolts back.

Once more phones come out with ics you with better stats. You will see nexus people own go up for sale because they want something better with ics.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

justin654 said:


> The only amazing thing about the nexus is that it has ICS.


And screen is better. And bigger if that is plus? And dual core is plus if coming from tb


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Are there even any apps out there to take advantage of the dual core processors?


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

At least its not skinned with sense like any other HTC phone. Which I will be glad to see go bye bye (sense not phone)


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

yakitori said:


> At least its not skinned with sense like any other HTC phone. Which I will be glad to see go bye bye (sense not phone)


Why would it come with sense? Firstly, it's made by Samsung. Secondly, all nexus phones run naked Android. No additional interface overlays.


----------



## goober101 (Jul 19, 2011)

He said it doesn't have a sense over lay, and that he won't miss it


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Are there even any apps out there to take advantage of the dual core processors?


Think some but think ics is suppose to utilize multiple cores better too


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Yo my text to speech works bro

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Comes out tomorrow here in Houston ex gf confirmed. Gnexus on my bday? Damn right lol


----------

